# Pittsburghlet's do this!



## KristinaS

Anyone down for this?


----------



## KristinaS

No Pittsburghers around?


----------



## Snyder

Ill be there in a few years attending Point Park if everything goes to plan. =D


----------



## KristinaS

I went to Point Park.


----------



## ChrisP

Hey Kristina!  Pens are looking good, huh?


----------



## KristinaS

Yep they are! I'm super excited!!


----------



## ChrisP

Kristina... speaking of hockey, have you ever done any shooting in hockey arenas? I play in a old person ice hockey league over on Neville Island rink (ok, not too old - 40+ league) and I'd love to do some shooting of the games, but I'm afraid my glass isn't as fast as I wish it was.


----------



## mrodgers

ChrisP said:


> Hey Kristina!  Pens are looking good, huh?


Indeed!

Go Ruutu!!!!!  :chatty:  Player of the game tomorrow night!!!!

(I've been dying to mention Ruutu ever since I saw that smiley :mrgreen



....I'm a bit far from Pittsburgh now (born in Pitt, from Beechview).  I'm now about halfway between Pitt and Erie, up in the "country".




> speaking of hockey, have you ever done any shooting in hockey arenas? I play in a old person ice hockey league over on Neville Island rink (ok, not too old - 40+ league) and I'd love to do some shooting of the games, but I'm afraid my glass isn't as fast as I wish it was.


Well, not Kristina here, but my only attempt at hockey photos was on a work trip to Detroit where we went to the hockey game after some all day training.

disclaimer:  Shots taken in mid learning of all the modes and functions of a camera.  My post processing skills were very lacking as well...

Not too bad for a "Point and Shoot" from about as far away from center ice as you can get.  At least I've got a bit of former Pittsburgh Penguin in the shot......








And a future Crosby.  Again, from 2 rows from the top wall at the other goal line with a "Point and Shoot".....







One more?


----------



## KristinaS

ChrisP said:


> Kristina... speaking of hockey, have you ever done any shooting in hockey arenas? I play in a old person ice hockey league over on Neville Island rink (ok, not too old - 40+ league) and I'd love to do some shooting of the games, but I'm afraid my glass isn't as fast as I wish it was.



I've only shot high school hockey and the pictures turned out decent, but I don't really have the best lens for that either. The Neville rink is pretty well-lit, so I would try with what you got. I bet it will suffice.


----------



## KristinaS

mrodgers said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Go Ruutu!!!!!  :chatty:  Player of the game tomorrow night!!!



That can also be the Sean Avery smiley face.
This is my smiley for Jaromir Jagr: uke-rig:


----------



## ChrisP

I was going to say... that face-off pic wasn't too bad at all and I was going to ask how you snuck your slr into the game... then read again about it being a P&S.

Ruutu's playing great!


----------



## ChrisP

Yeah, Neville's a pretty modern rink.  I've got playoffs starting this week and my team's got a 1st round bye (rounds being all of 1 game), so I'm probably going to go Wednesday night to watch/shoot the first round games.  Be interesting how they turn out.


----------



## ChrisP

By the way mrodgers - I like to do trailrunning up in McConnell Mill's park  - it's also very nice to shoot landscapes there too - little closer to Pittsburgh, but toward you up in the country ;-)


----------



## KristinaS

Come on people! Anyone? Anyone at all?
I know there are some Pittsburgh peeps out there who'd want to get together...or even people semi-close to the area who'd come in for a meet up.


----------



## ChrisP

I'm game.  Saturday or Sunday mornings are usually good for me.  Any thoughts?  There's the usual tourist opps (Mt. Washington, etc.), but there's also plenty of good street or urban shots with all the ethnic neighborhoods or industry areas.


----------



## mrodgers

No time to go on an outing for myself with 2 kids that still "like" mom and dad.  Maybe once they hit the teenage years and can't stand to even look at us, let alone be seen at the Pittsburgh Zoo as we were today, I'll be able to go off and do something for myself, hehehe  :mrgreen:

I was quite disappointed in the Pittsburgh Zoo.  Haven't been there since I was probably 10 myself.  Well, the kids had fun and that's what matters.  I was hoping to use the camera, but really couldn't see anything interesting.  Lion tails peaking out from behind the rocks they were hiding behind, occasionally seeing the young gorilla's heads pop up from behind the big log where they were playing.....  Nothing is in view there....


----------



## KristinaS

ChrisP said:


> I'm game.  Saturday or Sunday mornings are usually good for me.  Any thoughts?  There's the usual tourist opps (Mt. Washington, etc.), but there's also plenty of good street or urban shots with all the ethnic neighborhoods or industry areas.



Saturday or Sunday mornings are good for me, too. I like the idea of the urban shots. Let's see if I can drum up some more interest and then we'll set a date.


----------



## ChrisP

mrodgers said:


> I was quite disappointed in the Pittsburgh Zoo. Haven't been there since I was probably 10 myself. Well, the kids had fun and that's what matters. I was hoping to use the camera, but really couldn't see anything interesting. Lion tails peaking out from behind the rocks they were hiding behind, occasionally seeing the young gorilla's heads pop up from behind the big log where they were playing..... Nothing is in view there....


 
Sorry you had a bad outing.  I've had an outing last fall that was great - lots of decent shots of the animals.  I even had a few of the polar bears swimming above me while I was in that glass tube.

I also have several young ones - one 3 and one 5 - so my weekends tend to be busier than when I had a social life.


----------



## ChrisP

KristinaS said:


> Saturday or Sunday mornings are good for me, too. I like the idea of the urban shots. Let's see if I can drum up some more interest and then we'll set a date.


 
Sounds great!


----------



## petertalke

I'll be in Pittsburgh in June for the Pirates vs Yanks series!!  I live in Texas...I am a Pitts sports fan!!  Got a few pics of our teams on my site...
www.talkephotography.com

Any cool locations to shoot when I come out.  I visit about once a year...thanks for the scoops!!   Pete


----------



## ChrisP

Pete - nice shots on your gallery.  Beside the obvious shots of Pittsburgh area (from Mount Washington of the Golden Triangle, downtown shots of PPG, Point State Park, the sports venues, etc.,), there's a lot of great neighborhoods.  Oakland/Squirrel Hill/Shadyside have plenty of urban and architecture shots - also plenty of people, so if you're looking for urban portraits.  The rivers and particularly all the bridges are great subjects.  Other neighborhoods include Bloomfield (Italian), Lawrenceville or Troy Hill(Slovak), Polish Hill (self-described), Squirrel Hill (Jewish), etc.

If you're a Frank Lloyd Wright fan, there's Fallingwater and another of his houses out in the Ohiopyle/Ligonier area - about an hour east of the city.


----------



## coondogg

My first post, lol...

Here is my flickr:  Flickr: coondogg15210's Photostream

I'm looking for help getting my sensor cleaned. It's really bad...


----------



## Oki Panoki

hey! im from pittsburgh, north huntingdon actually, like 30 min away from the city. i was looking for some other people around here as well


----------



## itznfb

i live in Green Tree. my favorite outing is the Zoo. i usually get some decent shots when i'm there.






i like walking around downtown too. i'm not creative enough to think of other places to go though.


----------



## cmerritt627

Hey 
My girlfriend and I are moving to Pittsburgh in a month. We don't know anyone there and would like to find some friends to shoot photos with and such.


----------



## mrodgers

Rule #1, if you don't become a diehard Steeler fan, DON'T COME!

Rule #2, I don't care if you like football or not, but you dang well had better become a Penguin fan!

And you'd better hurry, the Pens are tearing it up as of late. Though, they couldn't buy an open net goal last night, including Fleury's attempt at his first goal.


----------



## cmerritt627

mrodgers said:


> Rule #1, if you don't become a diehard Steeler fan, DON'T COME!
> 
> Rule #2, I don't care if you like football or not, but you dang well had better become a Penguin fan!
> 
> And you'd better hurry, the Pens are tearing it up as of late. Though, they couldn't buy an open net goal last night, including Fleury's attempt at his first goal.



We were seriously talking about this. We know we need to go out and buy a steelers jersey or something.. or we would deff not fit in. But hockey.. who can't get enough of that.


----------



## itznfb

good rules to live by.

do you know what part of pittsburgh you're moving to?
where are you moving from?


----------



## cmerritt627

itznfb said:


> good rules to live by.
> 
> do you know what part of pittsburgh you're moving to?
> where are you moving from?



Yea I am moving to Penn Ave. It is near Heinz Hall I think. I am coming up from Fl.


----------



## mrodgers

Just be careful when driving if you don't like bridges.  There tends to be a bridge or two in Pittsburgh, .

Can you even drive in Pittsburgh without crossing over at least 20 bridges or overpasses?

I'm from further up north and I worked at the Heinz plant for a short term.  I remember my first day trying to get to Heinz.  I kept driving around and around and around Heinz with no idea how to actually get there.  I could see it right off to my right, but I must have circled it about 20 times before finally finding the off-ramp that took me down there.  I knew I was close though, because all I could smell was ketchup, LOL.  I couldn't eat ketchup for years after working there for 6 months.


----------



## cmerritt627

mrodgers said:


> Just be careful when driving if you don't like bridges.  There tends to be a bridge or two in Pittsburgh, .
> 
> Can you even drive in Pittsburgh without crossing over at least 20 bridges or overpasses?
> 
> I'm from further up north and I worked at the Heinz plant for a short term.  I remember my first day trying to get to Heinz.  I kept driving around and around and around Heinz with no idea how to actually get there.  I could see it right off to my right, but I must have circled it about 20 times before finally finding the off-ramp that took me down there.  I knew I was close though, because all I could smell was ketchup, LOL.  I couldn't eat ketchup for years after working there for 6 months.



I don't think the Heinz Hall is a ketchup factory.. at least the one I am living by. I looked it up on google maps and it seems to be a place for plays and what not. But yes I have done my fair share of research on Pittsburgh though.


----------



## itznfb

yep, Heinz Hall on Penn Ave. is in the cultural district downtown. it's right next to where i work/park every day. Heinz Factory was either in the strip or right off the north shore. i don't remember. it's closed or sold now.

i actually just got back from walking around downtown taking some pictures.


----------



## LarryMartin830

anyone still up for this?


----------



## itznfb

i'm interested in hearing some ideas.
i work *a lot *though so tough to find extra time


----------



## ChrisP

itznfb - another great place for shots is the National Aviary on the North Side.  Here's a shot of an owl that I took there.


----------



## ChrisP

LarryMartin830 said:


> anyone still up for this?


 
Sure - weekends though are probably best time for me as I work out of town during the week.


----------



## LarryMartin830

ChrisP said:


> Sure - weekends though are probably best time for me as I work out of town during the week.


how about after 4pm on Fridays?


----------



## LarryMartin830

ChrisP said:


> itznfb - another great place for shots is the National Aviary on the North Side.  Here's a shot of an owl that I took there.



I was there with my p and p but now i have a dslr i am going back


----------



## ChrisP

LarryMartin830 said:


> how about after 4pm on Fridays?


 
Could make that happen too.  Lot depends on what wife/kids have planned.


----------

